

We May Get a Major Meteor Shower on Friday May 23-24 - rpm4321
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2014/05/20/camelopardalids_a_new_meteor_shower_from_comet_209p_linear.html

======
fusionefredda
Nice it could be an amazing treat

